# Guides



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

ok the k series guides have been out long enough to here some feedback.......seems like alot of rod companies are making them a standard......i have 2 casting rods built this way 25 20 16 12 12 12 12 12 top....my question is to the builders do u feel this is a good alignment for a 6500 size reel.....as far as distance goes i have found no gain or loss in the field and caught a fat 49 on the k guided rod....the 25 just seems small for a stripper........thoughts?


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

I could be wrong, but I was under the impression that the k series guides were designed to help eliminate wind knots. I've only used them for spinning rods with the NGC layout, and they let me get away with smaller guides there. In theory the smaller guides make the rod lighter, and should let me cast farther, but I haven't seen a difference there. I m not much of a distance caster. I have noticed a decrease in wind knots though.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

It isn't unusual to use a 25 for a 6500 size reel as a stripper. My personal rods, when I am using small reels, 65's SX's, I will use a 25. When you bump up to SHA 30 size reels, then I start investigating the possible need for a 30. It all depends on the rod and the line height what you can get away with. Don't be concerned about a 25 on a 6500 in general.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

Don't worry about it. If it casts OK, go ahead and go fishing with it.

It depends on the reel but a 25 seems sufficient. It involves the 'Rapid Reduction' or some other BS Theory for Fuji in order to sell guides. JMHO C2


----------

